# Empire SC-B05



## Bikash Sharma (Mar 20, 2018)

Empire SC Boys 2005 silver team located at Eastvale, CA is looking for players. Boys 2005 coach is extremely good. Please contact me at 9512270654 for tryout. 
Thanks.


----------

